# Error with mono+nginx



## cr0hn (Aug 2, 2012)

Hello everybody,

I'm trying to deploy a web server with mono + nginx following this howto: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=25743

Finally I could deploy it, but web app returns this error:


```
System.Web.Compilation.CompilationException
CS1576: The line number specified for #line directive is missing or invalid

Description: Error compiling a resource required to service this request. Review your source file and modify it to fix this error.

Details: CS1576: The line number specified for #line directive is missing or invalid

Error origin: Compiler

Error source file: /tmp/asp-temp-aspnet-0/747c2536/App_Web_3ffd09bd_0.cs
Exception stack trace:
at System.Web.Compilation.AssemblyBuilder.BuildAssembly (System.Web.VirtualPath virtualPath, System.CodeDom.Compiler.CompilerParameters options) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 at System.Web.Compilation.AssemblyBuilder.BuildAssembly (System.Web.VirtualPath virtualPath) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 at System.Web.Compilation.BuildManager.GenerateAssembly (System.Web.Compilation.AssemblyBuilder abuilder, System.Web.Compilation.BuildProviderGroup group, System.Web.VirtualPath vp, Boolean debug) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 at System.Web.Compilation.BuildManager.BuildInner (System.Web.VirtualPath vp, Boolean debug) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0
Error source context:

Error lines: 77
75: System.Web.UI.IParserAccessor __parser = ((System.Web.UI.IParserAccessor)(__ctrl)); 76: 77: #line 0 "" 78: __parser.AddParsedSubObject(new System.Web.UI.LiteralControl("<html>\n<body>\n<p>It works! </p>\n</body>\n</html>\n")); 79:
```

I've checked the permissions of folders and user under which program was launched, but I don't find a solution.

Any ideas?

thanks!


----------



## cr0hn (Aug 7, 2012)

I found the solution of problem:

My test web page not contain C#/VB code, them compiler return an error.


----------

